# Sundown 1-11



## powhunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Heading up  to the playground around 11 for a few hours...should be as good as yesterday..better if the bumps got dusted

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Heading up  to the playground around 11 for a few hours...should be as good as yesterday..better if the bumps got dusted
> 
> steveo



Chris said they were making snow on them again last night.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 11, 2010)

nice....meeting JP at 12


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm going to be out on Temptor tonight, shovel in hand, trying to dig in a decent line for the left course. I already PM'd most of the Sundown mogul crew, but if anyone else wants to head to the institution tonight and help ski in this new line, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Trev (Jan 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'm going to be out on Temptor tonight, shovel in hand, trying to dig in a decent line for the left course. I already PM'd most of the Sundown mogul crew, but if anyone else wants to head to the institution tonight and help ski in this new line, it would be appreciated.



What time are you headed over Greg ?


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2010)

Trev said:


> What time are you headed over Greg ?



Gonna aim for 7 pm. Jarrod is going to send a terrain attendant to the top of Temptor at 8 pm to help dig. I'll probably dig for 2 hours and then slip/ski the line for the last hour to help work it in. The more people skiing it/providing feedback the better.


----------



## Trev (Jan 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> Gonna aim for 7 pm. Jarrod is going to send a terrain attendant to the top of Temptor at 8 pm to help dig. I'll probably dig for 2 hours and then slip/ski the line for the last hour to help work it in. The more people skiing it/providing feedback the better.



Kewl, see what I can pull off here.. might make it out.. pretty good chance actually.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 11, 2010)

how does the digging work?  Hadn't heard that strategy before...


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> how does the digging work?  Hadn't heard that strategy before...



No idea. I'll figure it out tonight. :lol:

It's really the only option at this point and I anticipate only having to relocate a few mis-placed bumps at the bottom half. The top is going to need more work. Essentially I plan to simply plop piles much like they do with the groomer when they seed. I'll also try to relocate some loose snow over them and it will then be up to skier traffic to shape them. Lots of snow making up there the last several nights so there's plenty of snow. It will be either a great success or an epic failure,  but either way, I'm looking forward to seeing what happens. My back probably won't like me though. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like I'll be there tonight too.


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> No idea. I'll figure it out tonight. :lol:
> 
> It's really the only option at this point and I anticipate only having to relocate a few mis-placed bumps at the bottom half. The top is going to need more work. Essentially I plan to simply plop piles much like they do with the groomer when they seed. I'll also try to relocate some loose snow over them and it will then be up to skier traffic to shape them. Lots of snow making up there the last several nights so there's plenty of snow. It will be either a great success or an epic failure,  but either way, I'm looking forward to seeing what happens. My back probably won't like me though. :lol:



Now THAT'S dedication! :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> Gonna aim for 7 pm. Jarrod is going to send a terrain attendant to the top of Temptor at 8 pm to help dig. I'll probably dig for 2 hours and then slip/ski the line for the last hour to help work it in. The more people skiing it/providing feedback the better.



i'm a little lost here.  what are you digging?  are you digging troughs?  or just trying to alter the landscape or literally are you going to be hand seeding a line.

whatever the case, i really wish i could be there tonight to help but there's no way.  i will, however, be there tomorrow night to armchair quaterback your work.  i'm a hard critic too so dont f it up.....:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> i'm a little lost here.  what are you digging?  are you digging troughs?  or just trying to alter the landscape or literally are you going to be hand seeding a line.
> 
> whatever the case, i really wish i could be there tonight to help but there's no way.  i will, however, be there tomorrow night to armchair quaterback your work.  i'm a hard critic too so dont f it up.....:razz:



Skier's left there's essentially no line at all on the top.  So, essentially, the task is to hand seed a line, working with what little is already in place.  Should be interesting...


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2010)

You guys are bumming me out. Think positive!

And when you're rocking and rolling on a sick new line tomorrow night, you'll have my busted back and blistered hands to thank. :lol:

Seriously, I'll put an hour in and see what happens. The main area I'm going to concentrate on is from the top to the point of where the first kicker usually is. If it looks like an effort in futility (i.e. too hard of a base), I'll simply try to eliminate some walls and call it a night.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 11, 2010)

not trying to bum you out, just dont trust you on temptor with a shovel. :lol:

somehow, it feels like i'm gonna show up tuesday and find something along these lines.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd think best bet would be to build bumps by slipping, only using the shovel to reshape walls/dropoffs. Maybe chop some with the shovel to make the slipping more productive. Could we get some bamboo to mark where we're putting new bumps? That would probably help from a slipping/skiing in perspective.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> You guys are bumming me out. Think positive!



I'm not trying to bum you out.  I think we can make some progress tonight.  I plan on wielding the shovel tonight too...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Could we get some bamboo to mark where we're putting new bumps? That would probably help from a slipping/skiing in perspective.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> not trying to bum you out, just dont trust you on temptor with a shovel. :lol:
> 
> somehow, it feels like i'm gonna show up tuesday and find something along these lines.



See the post below yours. We now have mondeo on board to ensure we are doing it right... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 11, 2010)

this reminds me of that one night we were skiing temptor a few years ago where you and I spent like 20 minutes digging with the shovels of our skis to work in like 3 bumps.  It looked so good that i climbed up and went right at it.

remember the outcome of that adventure?  It sounded like a shotgun blast and my ski flew about 30 feet in the air i believe.......


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'd think best bet would be to build bumps by slipping, only using the shovel to reshape walls/dropoffs. Maybe chop some with the shovel to make the slipping more productive. Could we get some bamboo to mark where we're putting new bumps? That would probably help from a slipping/skiing in perspective.





bvibert said:


> I was thinking the same thing.



Good points. So maybe we try to chop up the overall surface first. My thinking was that in lieu of bamboo we simply build starter piles of snow. I could then continually add snow from the surrounding area as you guys ski it in. But if that doesn't work, I could probably get brushes from the race shack.

Be there at 7 pm.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> this reminds me of that one night we were skiing temptor a few years ago where you and I spent like 20 minutes digging with the shovels of our skis to work in like 3 bumps.  It looked so good that i climbed up and went right at it.
> 
> remember the outcome of that adventure?  It sounded like a shotgun blast and my ski flew about 30 feet in the air i believe.......



That one bump was a lot better though. :lol:


----------



## Trev (Jan 11, 2010)

GL tonight on the bump work guys! I am not going to make it out.. I got the call from the children and they are like Kryptonite.

If I am free next time, I'll come shovel with ya, ski em, fall in em.. whatever 

Enjoy, GL and thanks for the TM !!


----------

